# Dogless Chukar Hunting



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

With out a dog, I'm shocked when I find birds, even more shocked to knock one out of the sky, and shocked again to be able to find it amongst the rocks and cheat grass. Still, I get lucky every once and a while. Pardon the red face. I had just summited Mt. Everest.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job! I've got a dog and we haven't found a single chukar yet.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Even one without a dog is a trophy. 

I never have had a dog when I have been hunting those little devils. I usually know where they are located at and try to put the sneak on them to get into them. This last spike elk hunt I was in the Book Cliffs when I ran into a large flock of them and managed 4 of them before I figured that I had better stop and find the ones that I had shot. Now if I would of had a dog it would of been real fun.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Great Job!! Heck, today I had 3 dogs and also only killed one. Should have killed 3 but my shooting sucked. I hate hunting in high winds, seldom good hunting. Great job on your chukar!


----------

